
New release of Dragonfire open-source virtual assistant runs fully on local - mertyildiran
https://github.com/DragonComputer/Dragonfire
======
Sir_Substance
Ah, interesting. I've been keeping an eye on local-only desktop virtual
assistants, thus far there's not really been anything even barely functional.

Looks like they're not kidding about the compile time of one of the
dependencies, but it looks like they've done a good job of wrapping it
effortlessly into the apt system.

I'll check back in after work and let you all know if it compiled successfully
and if so, what kind of functionality it's got.

~~~
Sir_Substance
Compilation worked on my main computer, but I couldn't get it to work on the
VM I tried at work.

Seems to be pretty good at voice recognition, but there's a noticeable delay
while it parses my voice, maybe 3 seconds.

All things considered, it's light-years ahead of any other open source voice
project I've seen, but it's not there yet. It's interpreted my mechanical
keyboard strokes as voice about 5 times while writing this message, so it's
not there yet, but I'll certainly be leaving it installed and keeping an eye
out for updates.

------
akavel
Somewhat tangential: does anybody know if the recent advances and
popularization of machine learning lead to some improvements in open-source
handwriting recognition software/engines?

------
frik
Interesting!

Re "Local"

Please add support for WikiData dumps instead of requiring internet access to
Wikipedia API service:

[https://github.com/DragonComputer/Dragonfire/blob/master/dra...](https://github.com/DragonComputer/Dragonfire/blob/master/dragonfire/omniscient.py)

------
Hydraulix989
This reminds me of BonziBuddy from the 90s. I've been using computers for a
long time =\

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/BonziBuddy](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/BonziBuddy)

~~~
m0th87
Somewhere on the sourceforge ether is an open source parallel of BonziBuddy
that I made in middle school, because I thought virtual assistants would be
the wave of the future...

~~~
Hydraulix989
Also using Microsoft Agent?

~~~
WorldMaker
RIP, Microsoft Agent

It was ahead of its time, and yet it was also such an artifact of its time.

